# Which Rom are you using for your 10.1 Wifi?



## Nutzer (Feb 1, 2012)

All,

I've been messing around with a couple of ROMs and still a bit undecided on which ROM to stick with. I would love ICS but not necessarily if its not stable.

Any preference?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## sandeshnl (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought the same until I actually tried it and to me it seems to be a lot smoother than Honeycomb. Just try out an ICS kang for a day and I bet you won't go back.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-P7510 met Tapatalk


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm currently running aokp b22 and I'm loving it

Sent from my SCH-I905 using RootzWiki


----------



## Live2Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

Missing features bug me too. But the camera is not that big of a deal. There have been a few crashes, and but nothing serious. I'm using Paul's kang. I wonder what the 4.0.4 could bring. It's night and day on my GNex.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Honeycomb is not a model of stability either. ICS for life or at least until Jellybean


----------



## dgwood12 (Aug 15, 2011)

AOKP hands down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vlucchetti (Aug 2, 2011)

Tasks 14.1 build.


----------



## erjennin (Feb 9, 2012)

I was running Tasks 10 build and it was decent, but then I switched to an ICS build and it's night and day quicker. I'm not sure if it's the removal of Touchwiz or the fact that ICS is so much quicker. I do miss the camera and voice input and that is making me consider going back, but I'm addicted to the speed of ICS now. Is there a fully functional 3.2 ROM out there with Touchwiz that runs at the speeds of ICS?


----------



## bicycleray (Aug 27, 2011)

AOKP b23. Hands down a daily driver!

Sent from my Kanged Galaxy Tab 10.1


----------



## thecoach1999 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm running Task 14 with b00sted theme ICS and it's fantastic. Smooth and fast.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Aokp build 23. I used tasks rom previously, very good as well. But I like having the same rom on my tab as my phone. Ics is very fast and smooth.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## tperricone (Sep 15, 2011)

Aokp b23 with Nova Launcher.. It's like butter!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

AOKPbuild 23 and lovin' it!


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

Task 10.1 for me, everything works and is smooth


----------



## coalee (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to run Task14 but changed to AOKP b27 recently. I won't change back. It is fast & stable. I hope they will get the camera driver fix soon.

Sending from my Galaxy TAB... far far away..


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

I went back and forth between AOKP and Task until Task 14 came out. I've been running Task 14 exclusively since that day.


----------



## PaintDrinkingPete (Aug 11, 2011)

I just installed Patrick's CM9 kang, and I really like it so far. With the known exception that the camera doesn't work, it's a really great vanilla ICS ROM.


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Dudes, Patricks 04/04 Kang is the stuff. Super smooth and great battery life. I don't care about a damn camera on my tablet!


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the overcome rom. It has been the best so far. Galaxy Task was pretty glitchy, and even though I enjoy the overclocking, I hate the audio issue with pershoots kernal. It's annoying to have to use voodoo control. Overcome is smooth too.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I loved the ICS rom, but I need the camera to make videos for youtube.


----------

